# Guard Dog



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

This is where Phoebe sits to guard the backyard against birds that decide to land. She rids the yard of them quite quickly if they do!

Teresa


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

She obviously thinks she's scary,but to be honest she too cute that I can't imagine anything being scared away!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby pounced on two sparrow fledglings the other morning 
I think they scampered off to tell the tale.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish she'd come and stand guard in my yard! She is lovely.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty picture! Before long she'll be chasing them.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

A beautiful picture. She is so alert and practicing bringing her inner wolf to the fore. She, like Pippin, obviously feels a lot more fierce than she looks!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful picture! Sits? Sits? Sophie never stops moving while outside. She is constantly hunting birds and bunnies. She loves being outside and it is a rare event when you can grab a decent picture of her. Phoebe is so cute.


----------

